

Logos with hidden meanings - commanderj
http://stocklogos.com/topic/fantastic-logos-hidden-meaning

======
37prime
Another list from April 2011 [http://14clicks.com/famous-logos-hidden-
message/](http://14clicks.com/famous-logos-hidden-message/)

------
p4bl0
To be fair, many of these are not "hidden", they're just there (and clever, I
don't deny that). Amusing post thought.

~~~
manojlds
Exactly, many of these are clever logos, with the intention being that the
meaning be apparent, rather than being hidden.

------
jwarren
_" Finally here is a logo designed in-house for some internal event at IBM."_

This is a logo by the legendary Paul Rand! They could hardly be more wrong.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Rand](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Rand)

Fun post though.

------
Narretz
I wonder if the hand in MyFonts is coincidential. What should the hand
symbolize? Grabbing the fonts?

~~~
erre
The concept of "mine", I assume.

------
callmeed
On the road, my kids refer to the FedEx truck as _" the hidden arrow truck"_
...

------
MushCraze
I enjoyed looking/reading at the 'hidden meanings'.

